# Coconut milk and Cabanossi sausages



## heleen meyer (Sep 6, 2000)

I need some information on two ingredients that I need for the Glossary of a
new cookbook and can't find sufficient information in the books I have
available.

Could you maybe help me?

I need to know something about Cabanossi sausages, whether they are
originally from Italy or somewhere else and also what they are mostly used
for. Other than rice dishes, paella, etc.

The second question is about Coconut milk and coconut cream.
Is coconut cream only a concentrated version of coconut milk or is it
prepared in a totally different manner. I know that it is sweeter and
thicker, but I need to give some descriptive information about it.

I would be greatful if you could help me with this.

Regards
Heleen Meyer
Cape Town


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This topic has been moved to the cooking questions forum:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/cgi-loca...=45&LastLogin=

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

